
Secure enclave: Cryptoprocessor with a dedicated display and keyboard - anujdeshpande
https://betrusted.io
======
ggm
What is the relationship of this product and
[https://cryptech.is/](https://cryptech.is/) if any?

~~~
anujdeshpande
Nothing I believe. I checked the people involved in both projects and couldn't
find any overlap

